# Schlammsauger Impeller für Badeteich



## leonloewe (11. Jan. 2018)

Hallo,
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Schlammsauger.
Wer hat Erfahrungen mit solchen Geräten und kann sie mir mitteilen?
Zur Zeit benutze ich einen Sediment-Sauger mit Hochdruckreiniger.
Dieses Gerät mit einem Kränzle 160TS:
http://www.water-care.at/schwimmtei...n/sedimentsauger-arnold/sedimentsauger-arnold
Diese Lösung funktioniert soweit ganz gut, nur ist sie mir zu laut und der Schwimmschlauch verstopft auch dauernd da ich Kies und kleine Steine im Teich (ca. 120m3) habe.

Ich habe mir verschieden Geräte rausgesucht und hätte gern eure Meinung dazu.
1. __ Schneider TPR 12000 mit Steinabscheider.
http://www.schneider-pumpen.com/teichreinigung/
2. BoFiTec 12000 Schlamm-Profi
https://www.teichfilter.com/schlammsauger/pumpen/bofitec-schlamm-profi-12-000-l-h-230v
3. Tapir 12000
* defekter Link entfernt *
4. AquaStahl Schlammprofi 12000
https://www.teichprofi.de/schlammprofi-12000-steinabscheider.html

Ich glaube das sind die üblichen Verdächtigen, mit welchem Gerät habt ihr die besten Erfahrungen gemacht und warum?

LG
Leon


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Jan. 2018)

1. Suchfunktion
2. wenn 1. erfolglos neuer Tröt
weil
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/welcher-schlammsauger-ist-empfehlenswert.48223/

Ansonsten eine schöne Auflistung.
Die wäre es wert von einem Mod. auf Deinem Wunsch hin in den alten Tröt angehangen zu werden.
Und dann kann mein Kommentar hier ruhig gelöscht werden.


----------



## leonloewe (11. Jan. 2018)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.
Da wird aber hauptsächlich über OASE-Geräte diskutiert oder es geht um den Sprick Muli.
Mich interessieren ja gerade die Erfahrungen mit den von mir aufgeführten Geräten.


----------



## tosa (11. Jan. 2018)

Ich habe den Sprich Muli und kann nur sagen das das der beste Kauf bisher war!


----------



## leonloewe (11. Jan. 2018)

Der Sprick ist leider auch fast der Teuerste, obwohl ich optisch keinen großen Unterschied zu den anderen Geräten sehen kann.


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Jan. 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe den Bofitec 5000 mit Zubehör, bin mit dem Teil vollstens zufrieden. Mein Teich hat 130 m³ und ist vermörtelt, dafür ist die Pumpe ausreichend.

https://www.teichfilter.com/schlammsauger/pumpen/bofitec-schlamm-profi-5000-l-h-230v


----------



## leonloewe (11. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Roland,

mit Steinabscheider?


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Jan. 2018)

Da der Teich ja komplett vermörtelt ist, sauge ich außer ein paar Sandkörner nur Mulm und Laub ab. Dadurch benötige ich keinen Steinabscheider.  Wenn aber Kies in deinem Teich ist würde ich dir empfehlen so ein Teil mit zu bestellen.


----------



## leonloewe (11. Jan. 2018)

Unser Teich hat leider sehr viel Kiesfläche und inzwischen auch einige große Kois, die häufig nichts Besseres zu tun haben als Kies in den Schwimmbereich zu befördern.
Ich habe schon überlegt den Teich wieder Fischfrei zu machen, da die Jungs und Mädchen sich im Frühjahr leider immer fleißig vermehren und dadurch natürlich auch Schwärme von kleinen Kois rumschwimmen.
Das Bild zeigt den Teich kurz nach der Fertigstellung vor ca. 10 Jahren.


----------



## koilady (13. Jan. 2018)

Hallo ! 
Anstatt den Teich Fischfrei zu machen würde ich besser die ganzen Steine die im Teich sind entfernen. Die verschlammen immer wieder.
Ich habe den gleichen Schlammsauger wie trampelkraut und bin äußerst zufrieden damit ! Der Händler hat mir ein tolles Set Angebot mit Steinabscheider, Fahrgestell, Schlauch und diversen Zubehör gemacht. Bei diesem Gerät stimmt Preis und Leistung !


----------



## leonloewe (14. Jan. 2018)

Das geht leider nicht, da der gesamte Teich hinter den Mauern mit Kies zur Filterung aufgefüllt ist.
Da es sich ja eigentlich um einen Schwimmteich handelt, haben die Fische ja eigentlich nichts darin zu suchen.
Aber irgendwie gehören sie ja schon fast zur Familie.


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Jan. 2018)

Ja, ja einmal Fisch immer Fisch!


----------



## 4711LIMA (18. Jan. 2018)

Hast Du den die Variante mit umgebauten Staubsauger und Pumpe überdacht ? Ich hab das gemacht und bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## leonloewe (18. Jan. 2018)

Kenne ich nicht was ist das für ein Teil?


----------

